# Momo's S3 build



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey guys this thread will be of my build. 
Currently have coilovers and wheels waiting to be installed. 
Windows getting tinted next week and exhaust to come soon as well 

I'm picking her up on Monday. 

I went to the dealership to have a peek this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frackz (Aug 28, 2014)

looking forward to your build.

have you decided on your rims and exhaust yet?


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah I got myself a set of avant garde m580's 19x9.5 all around in brushed antique bronze. 

As far as exhaust I'm probably going to go apr or armytrix if it's in the budget.


----------



## frackz (Aug 28, 2014)

nice can wait to see how it looks.

did you deicide on a brand of tire and size?


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah toyo proxes t1r 235/35/19 all around


----------



## eltook (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice wheels!! I'm looking too on 19x9.5 but this spec is really agressive. I was thinking going with ET45 and 245/35 tires. Which offset you choose for your M580? Let me know what clearance you have when they will be installed! Btw, nice color choice! I'll follow your tread for sure.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

That will look great. I was wanting the bronze for mine too.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

My offset is +40 
I wanted something aggressive cause I wanted to stand out from the rest. 








These are 19x9.5 all around but the tires are funny since they are 225/40 and since the car is on springs the stance looks off in my opinion


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is a pic of my actual rim 









And here is a a3 on H&R coils with 9.5 in the rear with 235/35/19's 
Looks so nice 
The front is 8.5 though


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

elt ook said:


> Nice wheels!! I'm looking too on 19x9.5 but this spec is really agressive. I was thinking going with ET45 and 245/35 tires. Which offset you choose for your M580? Let me know what clearance you have when they will be installed! Btw, nice color choice! I'll follow your tread for sure.



I'm running 19x9 et 45, 255/35/19. To my surprise , I have plenty of clearance on stock S suspension.

I plan on going to 235/35 when I get my suspension.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice choice, these wheels are one of the ones I've been looking at as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eltook (Sep 4, 2014)

JGreen76 said:


> I'm running 19x9 et 45, 255/35/19. To my surprise , I have plenty of clearance on stock S suspension.
> 
> I plan on going to 235/35 when I get my suspension.


Happy to hear that!! 
Then I should be fine with my 19x9.5 ET45 with 245/35
Thx for sharing!


----------



## 4ringGokart (Aug 24, 2014)

i can't wait to see your set up, i ordered a white S3 and i been mulling over which rims to get, and those AG wheels were ones that i checked out, along VMR 810s, OZracing, hope you get your car soon!


----------



## frackz (Aug 28, 2014)

interested to see how the fit is  if you get any rubbing etc.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

19x9 ET42 235/35/19 no rubbing at all and im quite a bit lower than stock perfet fitment for my tastes (for now)


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> 19x9 ET42 235/35/19 no rubbing at all and im quite a bit lower than stock perfet fitment for my tastes (for now)


Damn that looks good. I can't wait till I get mine installed on Thursday!!!


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Got my windows tinted this morning. Not the best pics. 
But in just excited for tomorrow. Coilovers and rims going on.


----------



## frackz (Aug 28, 2014)

momo77 said:


> Got my windows tinted this morning. Not the best pics.
> But in just excited for tomorrow. Coilovers and rims going on.


Its Thursday and I am excited for u lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

momo are those the stock tires on the car in these latest pics? 

I think they suit the look of that car better than those first pictures you were showing.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> momo are those the stock tires on the car in these latest pics?
> 
> I think they suit the look of that car better than those first pictures you were showing.


Yes those are the stock wheels


----------



## frackz (Aug 28, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> momo are those the stock tires on the car in these latest pics?
> 
> I think they suit the look of that car better than those first pictures you were showing.


those are the stock 18's I think


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah they are 18x8 with 225/40 
My new setup which is being installed as we speak is 19x9.5 235/35


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

momo77 said:


> Yeah they are 18x8 with 225/40
> My new setup which is being installed as we speak is 19x9.5 235/35


S3 gets nice 18" wheels, I wish the A3 had the same wheel options. Guess I'll have to see the 10 spoke wheels in person long enough from my order for it to grow on me.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> S3 gets nice 18" wheels, I wish the A3 had the same wheel options. Guess I'll have to see the 10 spoke wheels in person long enough from my order for it to grow on me.


I'll sell you mine if you want them lol 
Here's a pic of my wheels on a A3 but only 8.5 in front


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

momo77 said:


> I'll sell you mine if you want them lol
> Here's a pic of my wheels on a A3 but only 8.5 in front


gold?, uh that looks okay for blue, but not for the color I'm going to get. no thanks, and are those 18"s they look like 19"s or 20"s.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry for the delay guys. I'm really happy how it turned out. These are just crappy iPhone pics for now.


----------



## 4ringGokart (Aug 24, 2014)

Man, that car is looking hella fine, love the white/bronze look, are those the sport HR springs? how is the comfort on 19s lowered? i got a white one myself on the way, est Nov delivery, been debating to either stick with 18inch or go 19, i used to have 19inch on a 350z and the ride was not great.

Job well done, im so jelly.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks man. My dad hates it lol. No I have ST coilovers. The 19's are not bad at all. But I am rubbing in the rear and haven't really pushed it yet because I still need to get some hub centric rings.


----------

